# apm + autopoweroff

## pr0gm4

hi,

ich habe hier ein nb und wuerde gerne wenn ich es runterfahre das es sich automatisch abschaltet.

ich habe im kernel apm aktiviert und apmd installiert,

diesen dann per rc-update add apmd default in die init scripte eingebaut.

aber es schaltet sich trozdem nicht ab.

muss ich da noch ihrgendwowas ihrgendwie konfigurieren ?

mfg

pr0gm4

----------

## spyro

mein rechner geht auch nicht aus.

der flusht nur die laufwerke und bleibt dann stehen.

.spyro

----------

## MTZ

Ebenfalls meiner, waere durchaus dran interesiert das es funzeln wuerde. Die Festplatten gehen alle schoen aus aber dann brummt der Rechner weiter.

----

PS: Soweit ich mich erinnern kann musste man bei aelteren SuSE Versionen auch noch irgendwas dazuschreiben. Aber was genau ... keine Ahnung mehr.

Greetz

MTZ

----------

## pr0gm4

Hmmm

das sind 18 notebooks fuer computer raeume ...

und wenn die schueler wegdappen (halt) sollten die ausgehen wenn die die in die verpackung stopfen  :Wink: 

mfg

pr0gm4

----------

## juwe

Der entsprechende Parameter, der dem Kernel übergeben werden muß lautet:

```

apm=real-mode-poweroff

```

Blöderweise funktioniert aber auch dies bei mir nicht.

Damals mit SuSE ging es aber so.

----------

## Beforegod

Ein "halt -p" als root sollte genügen um die Kiste auszuschalten..

man kann natürlich auch ein alias erstellen das ein halt , halt -p ausführt!

----------

## zypher

Bei mir half es, apm in der Kernel config aus zu lassen und ACPI einzuschalten.

Keine weiteren Options, nur ein Sternchen bei "ACPI Support"

----------

## spyro

'apm=real-mode-poweroff' hab ich auch im kernel drin funzt bei mir auch nicht. ich werd mal acpi versuchen. und apm wieder rausnehmen.

.spyro

----------

## viz

Hatte ebenfalls das Problem, dass mein Rechner nicht mehr ausging. Aber gestern nacht um 3 *g* konnte ich das Problem fuer mich loesen: Nachdem ich nochmal die Kernel-Config ueberarbeitet habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass der SMP Support unter der Rubrik "Processor Type and Features"  aktiviert war. Wenn man sich dort die Hilfe durchliest, stellt man fest, dass die APM Optionen deaktiviert werden, wenn SMP Support aktiviert ist. 

Um es kurz zu machen:

SMP Support: deaktivieren

APM Support: Modul oder direkt in den Kernel (ich nutze es als Modul)

unter APM -> "Make CPU idle calls when idle" : aktivieren (vielleicht gehts auch ohne diese Option  :Wink:  ) 

Dann sollte sich die Kiste ordnungsgemaess herunterfahren und ausschalten lassen. Ich werde es aber auch auf meinem Laptop testen.

Gruss,

- viz

----------

## spyro

hm ... das hab ich auch an. evtl. sollte ich meine kernel config auch nochma auf sachen durchsuchen die ich eh nicht hab. ich werd das mal testen.

thx für den hinweis.

.spyro

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Weiß jemand was über den Hypernation mode (Ruhezustand) ??

Gibts das unter GNU/Linux?

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

Also das mit dem "Make cpu idle calls when idle" würd ich raus lassen!

Habe meinen PC die ganze nahct laufen lassen, als ich morgens aufwachte, stand da:

"Kernel panic: cought unrecognized idle call"

und es ging nix mehr, naja, reboot half  :Smile: 

mfg codi

----------

## tux-fan

Hab APM im Kernel abgeschaltet und dafür ACPI aktiviert.

Im ACPI Menü bis auf den letzen Menüpunkt (irgendwas mit debug ?) alles eingeschaltet. 

Damit geht's bei mir.

Dual PII-400 auf Asus P2B-DS

----------

## dc

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Weiß jemand was über den Hypernation mode (Ruhezustand) ??
> 
> Gibts das unter GNU/Linux?

 

Es gibt zwei Arten des Ruhezustandes: Hardware- und Software-Hibernation. Die Hardware-Variante hat mit dem OS nichts zu tun, es wird der RAM etc. (meist) in eine extra Partition geschrieben oder in eine Datei auf einem FAT-Dateisystem. Windows ME/ 2k/ XP unterstuetzt Software-Hibernation, wo sich das OS um den Ruhezustand kuemmert. Ersteres ist natuerlich die bessere Loesung, aber leider habe viele neuere Laptops dieses nicht mehr und verlassen sich auf das Betriebssystem.

Linux kann das seit kurzem auch, allerdings nicht ganz problemfrei. Falls Du es ausprobieren moechtest, findest Du weiter Informationen unter http://swsusp.sf.net/ . Bei mir funktioniert es recht gut, leider wacht mein Maustreiber unter X nicht richtig auf.

Viel Spass am Geraet!

Dennis

----------

## asdinos

hey viz,

dein vorschlag hat auch fuer mein system bestens funktioniert. allerdings erhielt ich beim kernel kompilieren mit DEAKTIVIERTEM SMP eine fehlermeldung. 

loesung: make mrproper

aber achtung, vorher die config file sichern!

ciao

asdinos

----------

## bitcrawler

@asdinos:

Welche Fehlermeldung war das genau, wenn man fragen darf?

----------

